# Have you changed career since moving to France - an interviewee wanted?



## Richard Webber

Hi, please (Admin), delete this post if this kind of request isn't allowed. I'm writing an article for a UK magazine about people who've swapped the UK for France and changed career in the process by setting up their own company, etc. If you're interested in being featured in my magazine article, please email me on [email protected] and I can tell you more about what's involved. Thanks in advance, Richard (Journalist)


----------

